# SC Dispensary Bottle (Palmetto)



## Stewie Griffin (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello all, I happen to have a family heirloom passed down and was wondering what it could be worth/dated to?  I tried to get good pictures of various parts of the bottle.  I can't seem to find this bottle ANYWHERE.. I believe it is a quart size.  Also what does the "Dixie" mark mean?  The Dixie cross located below the Palmetto tree?  I noticed the top could be rare/something called a straight lip?  Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















This last image, it has the stripe down the other side in the same way also.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 3, 2014)

Welcome, stunning flask. I can't say I know much about them but about ¾ down HERE is a similar one. Quite rare from the comment.Nice photography also.Eric


----------



## Stewie Griffin (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks Eric! I noticed that I cannot for the life of me find the quart sized one with the same type of opening.  The closest is this image from the site you linked me to that I had seen earlier and it's a 1/2 pint.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 3, 2014)

That was the one, similar in style and lip and such, just a different size. If only a couple are known of that one with whiskey top maybe it's undocumented or maybe they're more common in quarts, IDK.There are collectors of SCD's as a specialty and books written about them as well.Stick around and see who else chimes.I look forward to the outcome.


----------



## Stewie Griffin (Feb 3, 2014)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> That was the one, similar in style and lip and such, just a different size. If only a couple are known of that one with whiskey top maybe it's undocumented or maybe they're more common in quarts, IDK.There are collectors of SCD's as a specialty and books written about them as well.Stick around and see who else chimes.I look forward to the outcome.



I bought that specialty book "The South Carolina Dispensary: A Bottle Collector's Atlas & History of the System" by Phillip Huggins; Just have to wait until it gets here in a couple days.  I do know that someone who already has the book has said it looks like it's noted in the book as extremely rare and possible worth a lot in the quart form; but I don't know until I see the image myself. The chances of this exact one being undocumented seem pretty good; and I thought I'd put it around various places with good pictures for archival/valuation ideas since I really can't find anything other than what you suggested and the image I referenced from it above. I happen to live in South Carolina and from what I understand back in the late 60's or earlier 70's people were offering big money for the bottle back then when it used to be on a shelf. (maybe its a local only thing?)  Something must be up with it and hopefully it can be really unique.  Tons of air bubbles all over it.. which definitely makes it cool.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey, you got me thinking! Now my brain hurts. []Anyway, I had a couple books in my cart so I added that too and finished. Not that I collect SCD's but I love to read about... well... stuff about bottles.I'm holding off on one still but I did order Glasshouses And Glass Manufacturers Of The Pittsburgh Region: 1795 - 1910 by Jay Hawkins with it.I like me books. This is a sampling but I need a wider shelf.


----------



## Stewie Griffin (Feb 3, 2014)

I picked up mine (last one) with Amazon Prime for $3.89 used.  I figured that was a great deal especially being from South Carolina and possibly being able to locate more under ground etc.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 3, 2014)

You can't go wrong for $4. Mine was a little more but oh well, I've heard good thing about it.I never did sign up for prime, maybe I should look into that again.


----------



## Stewie Griffin (Feb 5, 2014)

Well, I got the book and it is indeed the one I was told about.  Extremely rare, 5 or so known from what I can gather. So now, I get to try and figure out what it's monetary value is to a collector vs. what i feel like its worth to me.  Since it's so rare; I have no idea where to start.


----------



## epackage (Feb 5, 2014)

Stewie Griffin said:
			
		

> Well, I got the book and it is indeed the one I was told about.  Extremely rare, 5 or so known from what I can gather. So now, I get to try and figure out what it's monetary value is to a collector vs. what i feel like its worth to me.  Since it's so rare; I have no idea where to start.


List it on Ebay starting at $9.99, make sure the description is well written and the title has all the keywords someone searching for this bottle can't miss. It's true value will be set by the market, and the market for these is large and strong...


----------



## glass man (Feb 6, 2014)

I saw a good many different ones of these at the Rome GEORGIA  Bottle Show..didn't pay much attention to them though..wish I had seen this before I went...would have some info on it for you. JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Feb 6, 2014)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!! JAMIE


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 6, 2014)

"Extremely rare, 5 or so known" You got to keep in mind that was more than 15 years ago. Since then, you found one and who knows if there were more tuned up.


----------



## Stewie Griffin (Feb 6, 2014)

Good points guys. About the Ebay thing; I don't want to get stuck into a "have to sell" thing.  So I think I'll just keep it.  I sent a couple e-mails to some experts to see if they had any idea what it could possibly be worth to a collector.  I can't find any sold listings for the bottle on Ebay and all that stuff.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 6, 2014)

Collectors like they're go with books too I guess. SOLD


----------



## glass man (Feb 8, 2014)

WOW ERIC!That is a lot of money for a bottle book..I know two were signed..but it ain't like the author was Steinbeck.. or somebody...  I have pics. of my bottle books too need to put them on sometime..maybe start a thread where others could put pics. of their bottle books too..pretty sure many have at east a couple of the same books..I havea lot of money in mine..at least a lot for me. Best I can tell I have at least two that you have. JAMIE


----------

